# Cured Boston Butt Three Ways



## bmaddox (Feb 23, 2015)

I was inspired by Bearcarvers Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Ham so I set out to make it myself. I already had pink curing salt so I went with Pop's brine instead of Bear's TQ method. I deboned the butts and split them in half to create the bacon pieces and the ham pieces. They spent two weeks in the brine.













IMG_1408.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015






Friday,

I rinsed them off and seasoned with salt, pepper, onion powder, and brown sugar. Back into the fridge for the night.













IMG_1430.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015






Saturday morning they went into the smoker at 120 with my AMNPS filled with the Pitmaster blend. After 6 hours the BBB came out at 120 IT and the heat was cranked up for the ham. 













IMG_1431.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015


















IMG_1432.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015






When they reached 150 IT I pulled the two ham pieces and placed them in a foil pan. One piece received Bear's pineapple treatment. For the other piece I made a simple glaze of maple syrup, brown sugar, and honey. I wrapped both pieces and put them back on at 275 until they reached 205 IT. 













IMG_1433.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015


















IMG_1434.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015






The maple glazed ham tasted like pork candy. I couldn't stop eating it.

On Sunday I pulled the BBB out of the fridge to slice and package it up. The flavor was amazing. It didn't get as crisp as belly bacon when cooked but it was still great.













IMG_1437.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015


















IMG_1438.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015






I guess I need a slicer because this took a while













IMG_1439.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015


















IMG_1440.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Feb 23, 2015






This was my first time curing pork and it came out great. There is still room for improvement but I appreciate all of the help from everyone here for giving me enough info to make this happen.


----------



## bear55 (Feb 23, 2015)

I just made Canadian bacon following Bearcarver's methods and it was great.  Yours looks awesome.

Richard


----------

